# Microchipping a dog



## annamarie87 (6 Jun 2010)

Hi,

I got a new pup recently and heard about getting him microchipped. does anyone know what this involves,how old he should be and the cost?


----------



## Marietta (6 Jun 2010)

This should help    http://www.ispca.ie/Pet-Microchipping.aspx 

Also I think the vet does it, cost approx €40


----------



## annamarie87 (6 Jun 2010)

Thanks,should that include cost of visit aswell?its my first pet!


----------



## Marietta (6 Jun 2010)

I am sure you puppy will need to get his jabs, when I took my pup to the vet the first time he just charged me €40 for his jab and a worm dose.


----------



## Marietta (6 Jun 2010)

I haven't got mine microchipped yet but I intend to to get it done when I take him down to be neutered in another month.


----------



## annamarie87 (6 Jun 2010)

Thanks. Ya i purchased him from a friend of a friend who is a breeder, he already wormed him and has given his first jab and will be doing his booster aswell soon but does not do microchipping,he has given me the little medicine bottles aswell as i wanted these so i could show the vet incase he needs anything else etc...


----------



## Marietta (6 Jun 2010)

What sort of puppy did you get, mine is a rough collie.


----------



## annamarie87 (6 Jun 2010)

teacup pomeranian,hes tiny


----------



## Marietta (6 Jun 2010)

Sounds minute,enjoy him, mine is getting bigger by the day, a right handful but a beautiful dog.


----------



## annamarie87 (6 Jun 2010)

Ya hes gorgeous! my friend owns a collie like lassie,they are gorgeous! so clever


----------



## Purple (7 Jun 2010)

I was thinking of getting my dog microchipped but she's quite smart as it is...


----------



## dmos87 (7 Jun 2010)

Hiya,

Got my two microchipped, cost is 25 euros from my vet. Also got vaccinations done on the same day. Try to get as much done in one go as possible as my vet gives a discount. The microchipping is great in case they get picked up by the pound or the guards - they scan the microchip number and all your details are on file.


----------



## Lsquared (7 Jun 2010)

I had a dog microchipped last week in Dublin and the cost was 45 euro. If your dog for some reason gets lost and ends up in the pound, the pound will check for microchip and you can be traced. Its very important and provides some peace of mind. Your little dog wont appreciate that needle though!


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Jun 2010)

Make sure to send off the registration form as I heard of a dog who was microchipped but the owner had not completed the paperwork so they could not be traced


----------



## Firesign (8 Jun 2010)

Definetly get new pup microchipped... peace of mind. When done, check yourself on the websites to make sure your details are attached to your dog. When I got my puppy done, it showed the chip was valid but didn't have any details attached to her on the major websites, only on the breeders site which I thought was a bit stupid. In other words if she got lost in the county where I bought her she might have been okay, but if she got lost up here chances are she could never be tracked. I put her on fido.ie which alot of the vets refer to, they were very helpful getting it sorted for me. 
Hope u enjoying your new puppy, you'll have a great time with him/her... best thing I ever bought!


----------



## annamarie87 (14 Jun 2010)

Cheers 4 all the responses! Will definetly get it done now!


----------



## dave28 (11 Oct 2010)

Off topic but hopefully no-one will mind ......... friends have warned us not to leave our puppy out in the back when we're away - seems there are thieves going around lifting dogs which i didnt think of before we got ours. I presume microchip is only a benefit if the puppy is recovered by guards etc .... but if someone is willing to buy a puppy from a dodgy source it might never be traced. Now i'm nervous about leaving her out when we're not home which is a problem, even though our back garden is secure,- the dog can't get out- but a thief would easily climb over the wall


----------



## Marietta (11 Oct 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about it and I doubt they would scale a wall to pinch a pup though I suppose they would do anything these days.  I used to worry about that when I got mine but thankfully he is now a monster of a dog and if a thief tries to grab him, he will be well able to 'growl' his corner


----------



## Speedwell (11 Oct 2010)

dave28 said:


> Off topic but hopefully no-one will mind ......... friends have warned us not to leave our puppy out in the back when we're away - seems there are thieves going around lifting dogs which i didnt think of before we got ours. I presume microchip is only a benefit if the puppy is recovered by guards etc .... but if someone is willing to buy a puppy from a dodgy source it might never be traced. Now i'm nervous about leaving her out when we're not home which is a problem, even though our back garden is secure,- the dog can't get out- but a thief would easily climb over the wall


 
On the plus side, a good vet will scan a dog. So perhaps if it did get lost at some stage there is the potential for the dog to turn up. Esp as you can specify on fido that it is stolen and when it is scanned this will show up on the scanner.


----------



## Megan (11 Oct 2010)

Like all things these days I would shop around for this. My friend got two very different prices in the same town to have her new dog micro chipped. €25 against €50.


----------



## samhugh (12 Oct 2010)

*prices vary*

call around and ask. could save a few euros-- prices range between 25-55€


----------



## foxylady (12 Oct 2010)

Firesign said:


> Definetly get new pup microchipped... peace of mind. When done, check yourself on the websites to make sure your details are attached to your dog. When I got my puppy done, it showed the chip was valid but didn't have any details attached to her on the major websites, only on the breeders site which I thought was a bit stupid. In other words if she got lost in the county where I bought her she might have been okay, but if she got lost up here chances are she could never be tracked. I put her on fido.ie which alot of the vets refer to, they were very helpful getting it sorted for me.
> Hope u enjoying your new puppy, you'll have a great time with him/her... best thing I ever bought!


 

Where can you check that your details are attahced to your dogs microchip number?


----------



## pixiebean22 (12 Oct 2010)

Pretty sure there is a website, animark.ie maybe?


----------

